# Wiring harness comaptibility 93 DE engine



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

Guys, a newbie here to 240 world...I got a 93 DE engine with a 5 speed to drop into my '68 roadster but I'm missing the harness and ECU. I've got a line on a '92 240 harness and ECU but I'm not sure if there are any differences from year to year. Any words of wisdom?

Thanks...Teesun68


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shouldnt be any difference. same chassis same engine


----------



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> shouldnt be any difference. same chassis same engine


Thanks!! Appreciate it....Teesun68


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you should also get another opinion though. not just me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you should also get another opinion though. not just me


very true....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

91-94, they should be the same


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm right for once or twice!!


----------



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Follow-up q*

Thanks guys..what about automatic vs. manual - any difference in the ECU's?
The numbers are as follows: a11-b45671 which translate to Nissan number:
23710-53f11. I've got a 5spd already waiting to go in.

Thanks again!

Teesun68


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The auto and manual ECUs are different mainly in they look for a few different reference inputs and outputs. As far as compatability with the ECU/harness to the 93 engine, 93 and 94 are most compatible but you should have no issues running the 91 and 92 because only a few minor emissions changes were implemented.

As far as decoding the actual ECU numbers, Jen at Performance Nissan should be able to help you on that one.

Troy


----------



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Harness for '93*

Thanks Troy - sounds like we have a match here. Teesun68


----------

